# Pods on your duck boat?



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

jehler said:


> I understand displacement, but you're statement that it doesn't matter what fills the void is incorrect and highly illogical


Actually, since the foam is more dense than air, fill the pods with that and the boat will actually ride lower than with air, so you can think what you want to.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

SBE II said:


> Most I have spoke with say the pods don't help at all and just to go right into buying a boat thats made to work better with a mud motor i.e. excel, gator
> 
> Good luck with Jim, last time I spoke with him about a boat he was going to call me back, never heard from him. Went to S&R marine and worked with Darin..Great service, just waiting on motor


Since Jim reads M-S, i'm not surprised you didn't get a call. :yikes:


----------



## tonyhomer (Aug 15, 2011)

jehler said:


> Really? Fill your pods with water, or lead for that matter and test that theory of yours that the contents of a vessel doesn't impact it's buoyancy. You talk out yourazz mr homer. I can see why you have such a non-fan club. Nothing worse than an insufferable know it all that doesn't know much


Your right I have no clue what Im talking about. Everyone should just shove there boats full of lead instead and see if they float. :idea:


----------



## jehler (Jul 18, 2011)

rico1391 said:


> Actually, since the foam is more dense than air, fill the pods with that and the boat will actually ride lower than with air, so you can think what you want to.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Correct it will sit lower with foam than with air, did I say otherwise? You were the one stating it doesn't matter what's in them?!?


----------



## jehler (Jul 18, 2011)

tonyhomer said:


> Your right I have no clue what Im talking about. Everyone should just shove there boats full of lead instead and see if they float. :idea:


Who's the resident psychiatrist in this forum? I'm curious if comments like the one above are symptomatic of narcissism or just good ole fashion insecurity


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

jehler said:


> Correct it will sit lower with foam than with air, did I say otherwise? You were the one stating it doesn't matter what's in them?!?


Please show me where I said that?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jehler (Jul 18, 2011)

rico1391 said:


> Please show me where I said that?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Hmm, derp, guess I'm confusing your posts with homers, sorry.


----------



## tonyhomer (Aug 15, 2011)

jehler said:


> Hmm, derp, guess I'm confusing your posts with homers, sorry.


Your gonna have to show me where I said it as well because once again you are mistaking.


Your not doing so well in this one. Maybe you should start over and read real SLOWLY what everyone has posted since post one so you can figure out who you want to degrade and basically say is full of crap and be sure you got the right person.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

tonyhomer said:


> Your gonna have to show me where I said it as well because once again you are mistaking.
> 
> 
> Your not doing so well in this one. Maybe you should start over and read real SLOWLY what everyone has posted since post one so you can figure out who you want to degrade and basically say is full of crap and be sure you got the right person.


Really tony? Man you need to give it a rest or go take your meds bro. Your never gonna get all the boats done for the point with all this negativity and arguing. I will stick to my previous post ie: massive alcohol consumption or bipolar disorder. I believe you are probably a person that goes back through the thread and reads your own posts, don't you?! 
E
Lol go sniff some resin you'll be just fine. One good thing that came out of this thread gone crazy is you got Steve from duck water to join and sponsor! just can't win can you? You'd have been time and money ahead had you just shut you blow hole and surfed on through. Some people learn quickly, some the hard way. Others will never learn, regardless of how many times fail. The definition of stupidity is, doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results" this has your name all over it Mr. Homer.


----------



## jehler (Jul 18, 2011)

tonyhomer said:


> You boat does not raise out of the water due to air or foam inside your pods. :lol:. It raises due to actual displacement of the pods or the size of them that is in contact with the water.


This is where you said it. Displacement of the pods is only displacement because there is air inside them. 

This does not surprise me


----------



## jehler (Jul 18, 2011)

What's ironic is I was planning on buying a ufo until I got a text from a buddy with a link to Tony's posts here. What a tool, I'm back to the drawing board now, anybody know if lake bonneville is going to have boats at Pointe Mouillee?


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

jehler said:


> What's ironic is I was planning on buying a ufo until I got a text from a buddy with a link to Tony's posts here. What a tool, I'm back to the drawing board now, anybody know if lake bonneville is going to have boats at Pointe Mouillee?


I rest my case. I've seen this same pattern several times with Mr. Homer. You would think he'd learn. Same attitude = same outcome history repeats its self yet again.


----------

